# 2015 Nissan Versa S Plus keys locked inside



## AngelaC (Apr 10, 2015)

Manual locks. Does anyone know the easiest way for me to get my keys out as I locked them inside this morning.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Coat hanger method. Stick it through a crack in the window/door jamb (you'll have to pry a little), and use it to pull the lock pin up.

Do you not have a spare? I've read somewhere it's against the law (yet very common) to buy a car with no spare key, but I might be misinformed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Obviously, a second key would be the easiest. A "slim-jim" might work and there's less chance of tearing something up than a coat hanger. Calling a locksmith is another way.


----------

